# خط إنتاج معمل سكر



## foxxengin (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا بصدد دراسة إنشاء معمل للسكر في إحدى الدول اللإفريقية وطلب مني عمل دراسة حول هذا المعمل
ولكن لا تتوفر لدي أي معلومات عن خط إنتاج معمل السكر بسبب عدم وجود مثل هذه المعامل في منطقتي
أرجو تزويدي بالمخططات اللازمة لمعمل السكر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

